# Aggressive hedgehog



## foxngn (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi guys, i got a 7 months old female hedgehog.
It was previously adopted from another owner. I didn't know that this owner previously had been mixing this female hedgies with other male.
Causing her to have a bad giving birth. 

Since then it had been very aggressive, it even bite me without letting go until i bled. Last time it still will let me to hold him & crawl on my hand.

Now it would just hiss or shrink when i handed my hand out. 
But some of the time, it will still lick/taste my hand.

Anyway i can improve the situation ?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Lots of questions coming at you. 

How long have you had her? 

I'm assuming none of the babies made it? 

Are you bonding with her daily? If so for how long? How are you bonding with her? What time are you bonding with her?

Has she been to the vet to make sure nothing with wrong with her pregnancy?

Sometimes it takes a while for an adult to come around. With a bad pregnancy and losing the babies she is probably extremely stressed and is going to need lots of tlc and patience.


----------



## foxngn (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi.. Im having her for 7 months. 
Usually within a week I will be bonding with her about 15 - 20min, ill let her roam around me, hold her awhile. Time about 9pm - 10pm this period. 
She only had 1 baby. But that timeI didn't expect her to be pregnant nor I know any of pregnancy symptom. When I got home, the dead baby were already there, 1 of the torso and leg were gone.
That happened around 3 months back. Didnt bring to vets only bring it to other experience keeper to check.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I would try putting her in a blanket and letting her sleep on your lap. This way she will be calm and relaxed and less stressed while bonding. If she decides she wants to explore, let her roam around in a play pen or hedgie proof room and be near her. The minimum time you should be bonding with her is 30 minutes a day. I would try a go for an hour.

If you can, I would get her to a vet to make sure everything is okay. 

I'm sure I am missing something. Hopefully others will help. It's been a long day.


----------

